# Suspended train board



## mikey (May 2, 2009)

Hi everybody, I'm the new guy today & I have a question. I now live in Florida (no basement) and would like to hang a train layout in my garage using a winch and pulleys to raise and lower it.

I have tried and it does not go up or down evenly.

Any body have any experiance doing something like this? 

Thanks for any help you can give.................Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

:ttiwwop:

I have thought about this to. If you can post some pics. it would be a great help. 

Look up hanging boat lifts. That might give you some ideas. Just make them for less weight.

John


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need a four point lift (green six shown). This is done with a stiff arm (Brown) in the center a 2 by four or whatever the weight is. Each end goes to the hook of the hoist. Adjustments on each corner may be necessary for an even lift. The yellow will help with the level adjustment because everything needs to be centered.

Once lifted, have each corner tied off with rope or a small chain to hold in susupension.










A series of hinges might work too. The left uses conventional hinges That stack when raised. The right collapses in on itself. Arrange to center the table at the point of lift on the ceiling.Two or four hinges will do this but three will not. Both ends have to bend in the same direction.








It all depends on the weight and height. You said you wanted to keep it level, a wall stored layout would be easier.
Overhead, you risk fatigue and a layout on the family van won't get you popular with the misses. Keep in mind getting it up is one thing but keeping it there is another.


----------



## mikey (May 2, 2009)

T-Man said:


> You need a four point lift (green six shown). This is done with a stiff arm (Brown) in the center a 2 by four or whatever the weight is. Each end goes to the hook of the hoist. Adjustments on each corner may be necessary for an even lift. The yellow will help with the level adjustment because everything needs to be centered.
> 
> Once lifted, have each corner tied off with rope or a small chain to hold in susupension.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, I never thought about using a stiff arm. A wall would be best but are all used up. I going to use an old dining room table top with all the slides so I can open them a little for rivers, canyons etc. fatgue shouldn't be a problem. I'm using a heavy duty electric winch with a ratchet safety gear to keep it up.

Thanks again for taking those darn trees out of the forest.

Mikey


----------

